# Hausdurchsuchung, bitte lesen



## freeka (25 Juli 2006)

Hallo,
anfang Februar hat plötzlich die Polizei bei uns geklingelt und alle Computer unserer Familie beschlagnahmt.
Der Vorwurf war "Phishing"(?). Angeblich wurden von einem der Rechner emails geschickt in denen man andere Leute aufgefordert hatte ihre Bankdaten preiszugeben. So wurden 2 Überweisungen in Auftrag gegeben die aber glücklicherweise nicht getätigt wurden.
Ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst, zu der Zeit hatten wir auch Leider keinen Router, kann es so zu einem Hackangriff gekommen sein?
Naja gut, da ich auf meinen Computer angewiesen bin hat der Polizeitbeamte mit versichert das es nicht länger als 8 Wochen dauern würde.
So, heute warte ich also immernoch auf eine Antwort. Und da sie jetzt nen knappes halbes Jahr schon meine Rechner haben bin ich mal hinterher gegangen. Erstmal war der Zuständige Polizeibeamte NIE zu erreichen. Mir wurde nur gesagt das die Rechner in einer anderen Stadt kontrolliert wurden. Ok also bin ich dort zum Polizeirevier gefahren und hab nachgehakt. Nach vielem telefonieren konnte selbst dort nicht der zuständige Beamte gefunden werden, habe nur erfahren das er nun in einer anderen Stadt tätig ist.
Seine Nummer habe ich aber es meldet sich niemand.
Die Rechner stehen dort rum.
Zudem ist die Akte Abgeschlossen, g.h. es darf keiner reinschauen außer der eine Beamte halt.

Tja.. wie soll ich nun vorgehen? 
Hat der Beamte den Fall vergessen? geht sowas? oder sind die wirklich so langsam das es 7 Monate dauert?

Nützt es etwas wenn ich meinen Anwalt einschalte? Das hatte ich eigentlich erst vor falls ne Strafanzeige kommt.

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

mfg


----------



## Reducal (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Hausdurchsuchung, bitte lesen*

Die Strafanzeige gibt es bereits und ein Anwalt würde das Verfahren unter Antrag auf Akteneinsichtnahme beschleunigen - zumindest, was deine Rechner betrifft. Allerdings wirst du den Rechtsbeistand womöglich selbst zahlen müssen.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wär, wenn du das polizeiliche Aktenzeichen nimmst und dir von der Polizei das dazugehörige staatsanwaltschaftliche Geschäftszeichen besorgst. Bei der zuständigen StA, die Herrin des Verfahrens ist, kann man auch privat (ohne Anwalt) Druck machen.

Die Rechner wurden (erfahrungsgemäß) als Beweismittel sichergestellt/beschlagnahmt. Wenn sich jedoch keine Beweise finden lassen und auch sonst sich der Tatvorwurf nicht erhärten lässt, dann müssen die Geräte wieder ausgehändigt werden. Ein Anwalt könnt evtl. in so einem Fall auch Schadenersatzansprüche bei den Behörden anmelden. Ob die Behörden slebst je mal was von Trojanern, IP-Spoofing oder WLAN-Hacking gehört haben, lassen wir mal dahin gestellt sein.


----------



## Insider (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Hausdurchsuchung, bitte lesen*



			
				freeka schrieb:
			
		

> ...anfang Februar hat plötzlich die Polizei bei uns geklingelt und alle Computer unserer Familie beschlagnahmt...


Man hat euch dabei sicher einen richterlichen Beschluss vorgelegt. Kleine Frage am Rande: fand die Durchsuchung der Wohnung nach § 102 oder § 103 StPO statt? Wer ist eigentlich der Betroffene von den Maßnahmen und welchen Status hat der, Zeuge oder Beschuldigter? Ich nehme an, dass das eigentlich der Inhaber des Internetanschlusses ist - bist du das selbst?


----------



## mastino13 (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Hausdurchsuchung, bitte lesen*

Hallo freeka,

was ich nicht versteh ist ..... so wurden 2 Überweisungen getätigt....

D.h. es haben Personen Ihre Bankdaten preisgegeben und die Phisher haben dann versucht über diese Daten Gels zu transferieren. 

Die Transaktionen wurden aber nicht über einen von Euren PC´s bewerkstelligt ?  Oder war das auch möglich?

Gruss mastino


----------



## wespetrev (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: Hausdurchsuchung, bitte lesen*

So allgemein in einem Forum kann man dir keinen wirklich sicheren Rat geben. Für solche Fälle sind Rechtsanwälte da. Ich kann mir theoretisch vorstellen, dass es unverhältnismäßig ist, den Rechner so lange zu behalten, ohne dass die Kripo mit ihren Ermittlungen vorankommt.


----------



## Prosecutor (2 August 2006)

*AW: Hausdurchsuchung, bitte lesen*

Der Fall ist doch klar: Freeka ist stolzer Inhaber eines "Zombie-Rechners". Sein PC wurde per Trojaner von den Phishing-Betrügern aus dem Ausland ferngesteuert und für die Zugriffe auf Geschädigtenkonten benutzt. Folglich wurde seine IP-Adresse bei der Bank für die betreffende Transaktion festgehalten, er als Inhaber des Internetzugangs ermittelt und durchsucht. Es hat sich halt noch nicht bei eallen Strafverfolgern herumgesprochen, daß diese Maßnahmen unsinnig und überflüssig sind. 
Andererseits: Einen kleiner Denkzettel für den ungesicherten Rechner hat er sich verdient. Denn ohne solche DAUs könnten die Betrüger ihre Taten nicht gefahrlos begehen.


----------



## Reducal (2 August 2006)

*AW: Hausdurchsuchung, bitte lesen*



			
				Prosecutor schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fall ist doch klar .... "Zombie-Rechner"


Das hat Insider zuvor schon angedeutet aber 100%ig klar ist die Klossbrühe denn doch nicht, weshalb die Rechner ja auch noch unterwegs sind. Doch ob darauf überhaupt was zu finden ist, kann bezweifelt werden - es gibt ja noch andere Methoden die IP des gutgläubigen Users zu missbrauchen.


----------

